#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Saturday morning walk Kallang to Chinatown

## slimboyfat

Good evening.

I'm on a bit of a health kick at the moment and trying to lose a few kgs so I've taken to doing a bit of walking.

On Saturday morning for some reason I woke up too early so decided to walk to Chinatown, starting off at Kallang. It's about a 6.5 km walk.

I left around 0700 walked to Maxwell Market, had some chicken porridge and a lime juice for brekkie, then going into Chinatown, which was fairly quiet considering Chinese New Year is just around the corner, but I guess I was a bit early. There were still long queues at the shops selling bak kwa (a festive food - a kind of bbq pork).

Anyway I took some pics along the way and thought I would share them here.










































And then I took the MRT back home.

----------


## palexxxx

Looks like a nice walk.

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice. I love Singapore; those clean streets - ooooooo...

----------


## thaimeme

Nothing better than a morning stroll...

Lovely images, SBF.

Well done.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

Looks good.

Must have been very early because the rat is still asleep.



Out of greens BTW.

----------


## terry57

Nice pics Fatty. To bad hotels are so expensive these days, I do like Singapore.

The zoo is a burster.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Cheers, mate...Nice little panorama of pics...

----------


## snakeeyes

Nice pic of the rat sunbathing ,  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

Great town for a stopover, 3 or 4 days just nice.

Nice pics Slim.

----------


## ltnt

Great slice of Singapore.  Especially liked the musician sitting on the concrete block.

----------


## kingwilly

Great walk, looks like that are really gearing up for the Chinese New Year.

----------


## stroller

> Nothing better than a morning stroll...


I prefer the evenings Jeff.

Nice pics, fatboy, so this is Chinatown Singapore, right, that's why I didn't recognise anything...

----------


## PeeCoffee

Great pics - Thank you for sharing.

It's amazing how clean the streets are particularly compared to when you'll be residing in Thailand. (Now I can begin to understand as to why you're building a wall around your property.)

Congratulations and best wishes to and your wife on your latest addition.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

6.5  kliks  takes you to about beer thirty lunch time yeah?

----------


## MANICHAEAN1

Well you did better than me. I live in Jurong East and stirred my ass on the third day of the public holiday to go and have a Chinese "reflexology" foot / leg massage from a diminutive lady who must be a blacksmith in her spare time. Very good massage, that is if you like pain inflicted by an attractive Chinese broad with muscle tone in her arms that any man would have been proud to have.

----------


## ltnt

^Absolutely worthless without pic.'s.

----------


## MANICHAEAN1

Read a comic then.

----------


## mingmong

enjoy! the place changes ever time I go there! :Smile:

----------


## cando

Singapore is always amazing and great, last week at Changi i noticed a hundred of tree's planted at the gates (terminal 4). Nice designchairs underneath them.I expected them to be faux but nope, all real tree's growing in holes through the floor.... 
I really love Changi, it's like a huge spa compared to Thai airports.

----------

